

Proposal for Async Functions for ECMAScript - flipchart
https://github.com/lukehoban/ecmascript-asyncawait

======
flipchart
I'm amazed to see C# (async/await) syntax being used as a Javascript proposal.
While I love C#, I didn't think it got much love from too many other people
because of people's attitude towards Microsoft and the C# community. I
personally use async/await all over my code, so it will be great to use the
same syntax in JS despite the fact that we can use yield/generator to achieve
the same thing and the syntax is still very similar to async/await

